# Dale & Thomas Popcorn Sampler $8



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

If you're familiar with Dale & Thomas popcorn you know how good it is, and how overpriced it is (IMO). The chocolate varieties are really more like candy than popcorn. Every once in a while they have a special deal, and there's a deal floating around the deal boards right now for 6 sample bags shipped for $8. The deal is basically that they email you a $20 gift card code and there's also a code for free shipping. You don't have to use the gift card on the sampler, it just seems to be the best deal. They emailed my gift card code within minutes (if you don't get it check your spam folder - that's where mine went). Not sure how long the deal will last with the deal board pirahnnas in the water.

1) Click here to request your gift card, then check your email for the code
2) Click here and add sampler to cart, you can choose from different sampler varieties in the drop down
3) Enter code *E11X5S1T* in cart as a promotion code (for free shipping), and click Validate
4) Enter your gift card code at payment page
5) Total will be $8

Enjoy.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Trigger pulled.
Thanks for the heads up.
:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Popped for the Chocolate Lover's Sampler...great deal for $8, thank you!


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I went for the best selling variety pack. Thanks for the link!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks brother, picked up a sampler for my wife. She'll love it.


Kudos to you man!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks David. It was easy and just $8. I am amazed. :tu


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Just thought I'd post that I received my sampler today. It's packaged very nicely in a fancy looking box with fancy looking bags of popcorn inside. I've only tried the kettlecorn so far, but I liked it :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Cheeto said:


> Just thought I'd post that I received my sampler today. It's packaged very nicely in a fancy looking box with fancy looking bags of popcorn inside. I've only tried the kettlecorn so far, but I liked it :tu


Lucky!!
Mine won't get here until Monday.
Can't wait to get my ocorn.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mine is scheduled to drop tomorrow.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

taint working anymore...well, the gift card link...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Mine should be on the door-step in the morning :tu


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I've had it - and it is good, and the kernels are nice and big... but not for the price. Having worked in sales, I can see where this is a nice corporate gift, but on a cost basis - it's just popcorn. Sorry.




That said, if you must - butter toffee & walnut is hella good. :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Mine is scheduled to drop tomorrow.


What a great suprise...it came today!! :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

paperairplane said:


> I've had it - and it is good, and the kernels are nice and big... but not for the price. Having worked in sales, I can see where this is a nice corporate gift, but on a cost basis - it's just popcorn. Sorry.
> 
> That said, if you must - butter toffee & walnut is hella good. :dr


$8 for 6 bags? It's cheaper than Ruffles!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Or Peppridge Farms!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine came in early today!!
Can't wait to try some out.
:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks David, mine arrived today. Taking it with me to Tahoe for a holiday family gathering. I will get to tell the story about how cool you and all of the folks here at CS are and how I got it for $8. :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*FREE SHIPPING good until December 5th Midnight.*

Just enter promotion code *e12x4sp05234226* at the shopping cart.
Hurry, this offer expires Wednesday, December 5th, at midnight CST.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

For those of you who ordered the popcorn deal and it was your first order with Dale and Thomas, did you get a $6 off coupon in your email confirmation?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Their server is telling me that the page cannot be found. Bummer.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Darrell said:


> Their server is telling me that the page cannot be found. Bummer.


Yup....offer ended, though they are still doing free shipping for a few more days.

BTW, the popcorn is decadent! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Yup....offer ended, though they are still doing free shipping for a few more days.
> 
> BTW, the popcorn is decadent! :tu


There's a new deal which I posted here:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1328918

If you got a coupon code with your first order I think you can use it to make the deal even better.


----------

